# New MW2 Maps



## Conor (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.joystiq.com/2010/03/13/xblm-listing-reveals-5-maps-2-cod4-remakes-in-mw2-stimulus-pac/

3 new maps + 2 COD4 maps.

We may still be waiting for a the "spring" release of Modern Warfare 2's first DLC ("Stimulus Package"), but thanks to an early Xbox Live Marketplace listing for the map pack, we aren't in the dark anymore as to its contents. The blurb reveals the pack will contain "5 additional action-packed maps," including three all new ones ("Bailout, Storm, and Salvage") as well as two remakes from Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare ("Crash" and "Overgrown").

"Bailout" is said to be "a multi-layered apartment complex," while "Storm" is described as "an open industrial park littered with heavy machinery," and "Salvage" is "a snowy junkyard fortified by stacked debris and crushed cars." Presumably, if you're reading about the details of unreleased a MW2 map pack, you already knew that "Crash" is a "war-torn urban environment" and "Overgrown" is set in a large dry creek. No pricing or date is set, unfortunately, though you can ogle the XBLM listing for now if it makes you feel any better (though we wouldn't suggest it).

from Joystiq.com


----------



## AndyB (Mar 13, 2010)

Sweet, can't wait to see them. might get them.. not sure yet.


----------



## Conor (Mar 13, 2010)

I forgot to mention their probably going to be free.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 13, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention their probably going to be free.


Oooh, free? Then that's a yes.


----------



## Tyrai (Mar 13, 2010)

I thought it was Vacant from MW1 that was gonna be put in this game?


----------



## AndyB (Mar 13, 2010)

Just heard, 30th of March for release!


----------



## VantagE (Mar 13, 2010)

Sweetness!


----------



## Caleb (Mar 13, 2010)

Awesome, the game could use more maps.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 13, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Just heard, 30th of March for release!


Oh, I forgot to mention however... that's an Xbox exclusive release date.


----------



## David (Mar 13, 2010)

the map pack does cost money, its the bad company 2 map pack that comes out the same day which is free.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 14, 2010)

I loved Crash! Really hope the other maps are good, less camper friendly.


----------



## Nic (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm quite excited for the COD4 maps, even though Overgrown is not my most favorite map as I like shipment to be a map or Scrapyard (I believe that small one is called that.)


----------



## Nic (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm quite excited for the COD4 maps, even though Overgrown is not my most favorite map as I like shipment to be a map or Scrapyard (I believe that small one is called that.)


----------



## VantagE (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah but the maps will still eventually come to the PS3.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 14, 2010)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Yeah but the maps will still eventually come to the PS3.


Oh yeah, I wasn't saying that it was xbox exclusive forever. Just that release date.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Mar 14, 2010)

I heard we ps3 people get it one week later right?
if msoo ill go to my freinds hosue to see it early


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 14, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> I heard we ps3 people get it one week later right?
> if msoo ill go to my freinds hosue to see it early


3 weeks.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Mar 14, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....


 :throwingrottenapples: at infinity ward


----------



## Caleb (Mar 14, 2010)

I cant wait to take my FAMAS to Crash.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 15, 2010)

http://kotaku.com/5493218/modern-warfare-2-map-pack-also-features-ridiculous-price

You've gotta be *censored.3.0*ing kidding me if Activision is going to make us pay $15 dollars for two maps most of us have already payed for and then three new ones. Even more reason to hate MW2. :L


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Mar 15, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> http://kotaku.com/5493218/modern-warfare-2-map-pack-also-features-ridiculous-price
> 
> You've gotta be *censored.3.0*ing kidding me if Activision is going to make us pay $15 dollars for two maps most of us have already payed for and then three new ones. Even more reason to hate MW2. :L


Ok heres what i have to say
1.Why do us ps3 users have to wait longer
2. 15 dollars what teh *censored.3.0*!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 15, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1.PC is waiting with us and Microsoft is just a bunch of dicks who buy up exclusive rights to DLC for a amount of time or forever.
2. inorite?


----------



## AndyB (Mar 15, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> http://kotaku.com/5493218/modern-warfare-2-map-pack-also-features-ridiculous-price
> 
> You've gotta be *censored.3.0*ing kidding me if Activision is going to make us pay $15 dollars for two maps most of us have already payed for and then three new ones. Even more reason to hate MW2. :L


I was rather looking forward to the new maps, but when I saw this... no *censored.3.0*ing way.
$10/800ms Points, maybe. But not that.
Oh well, they will have plenty of people that'll get suckered into buying them.


----------



## Princess (Mar 15, 2010)

Ooo that sounds awesome.


Wait, you have to buy them? D:


----------



## Conor (Mar 15, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:|
Well that's bad, geek.com lied to me.


----------



## Nic (Mar 16, 2010)

Suck it IW.  15 bucks, hell no.  I am not paying 15 dollars for a DLC which I really only want for the remakes.  Activison has a better pricing for there maps 800 MSP for about 3/4 maps including a Nazi Zombie map.  Now that's a good deal.


----------



## Horus (Mar 16, 2010)

I heard there are new guns and camos, from a maker's twitter page

LOL@PS3andpoorpeoplewhodon'thave15$


----------



## Nic (Mar 16, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> I heard there are new guns and camos, from a maker's twitter page
> 
> LOL@PS3andpoorpeoplewhodon'thave15$


If it is true there will be a Gold Desert Eagle, Cheetah Camo red and blue.


----------



## Horus (Mar 16, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The guns are from another Infinity's COD, I think COD4? and there are newer tiger camos that are above 250 headshots


----------



## Nic (Mar 16, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Desert Eagle was in COD4.  But what I heard from a person who heard recently from somebody that you know how the people who did the lobbies with the spinning tenth and stuff?  Well when the DLC arrives he said that the tenth prestige spinning emblem will be released.  It might not be true, it might be we don't know unless further more info comes out.  But what about the new camouflages?  What if one is 500 kills or whatever what happens if you have the kills and headshots don't you think they would reset it but just keep you at 250 and progress?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 16, 2010)

I also heard they were increasing the level cap.


----------



## Nic (Mar 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> I also heard they were increasing the level cap.


That seems nonsense to me Sean.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 16, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it's plausible if they're adding new weapons.


----------



## Nic (Mar 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got a point there.  Didn't really think about that.


----------



## Horus (Mar 16, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sense we already have a Deagle I doubt it but there are new guns for each type of gun (Assault Rifle, Sniper Rifle, ETC). The spinning 10th Prestige coin is unlocked by completing all of the Prestige Challenges and modders unlock it by Challenge Lobbies which complete every challenge, So it's confirmed but not edited on Wikipedia. If you have the Kills/Headshots already, I think it'd just end up being unlocked already.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 16, 2010)

If it's more than the maps then it might be worth it. Except a bazillion titles for Weed isn't my idea of a well spent 15 dollars.


----------



## Horus (Mar 16, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> If it's more than the maps then it might be worth it. Except a bazillion titles for Weed isn't my idea of a well spent 15 dollars.


I haven't really heard anything about new Titles/Emblems recently but it'd be cool haswell


----------



## Conor (Mar 17, 2010)

My friends have been telling me that there is going to be another new camouflage called 'White Tiger', not sure if its true though.


----------



## Horus (Mar 23, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> My friends have been telling me that there is going to be another new camouflage called 'White Tiger', not sure if its true though.


Lol Arctic


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 23, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> My friends have been telling me that there is going to be another new camouflage called 'White Tiger', not sure if its true though.


Deserts the best it makes the gun look gold!


----------



## Pear (Mar 24, 2010)

I hope these maps are similar to invasion, sub station, or underpass. But I'm sure as hell not paying $15 for them. :/ 
New camo would be nice. As of now my favorite camo is Autumn and Urban, but it'll be cool to see what they release.


----------



## Conor (Mar 24, 2010)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/pqco8r2UuuI&feature=sub'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/pqco8r2UuuI&feature=sub' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/a1tH6vdgtNs&feature=sub'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/a1tH6vdgtNs&feature=sub' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/HXh7lo7f2HQ&feature=sub'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/HXh7lo7f2HQ&feature=sub' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/QN0gTSkB070&feature=sub'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/QN0gTSkB070&feature=sub' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Thunder (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm getting mixed reactions here, someone said they loved me, and someone else said they wanna take their Famas to me D=

lolnamejokes

But nice, i should tell mah bro about this o:


----------



## David (Mar 24, 2010)

no camo no guns no nothing just the maps 2 of which we've played for years. without any graphics updates. lol iw you suck. i urge everyone to go back to mw1


----------

